# Oestrogen too high, confused



## GKRigs (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, 1st time posting, hope i am in the right place. I just wondered if someone can maybe help me understand what's happened as I cant get much support/communication from the NHS team.

I have been in Long protocol for 2 1/2 weeks injecting Buserelin, i went for my blood test yesterday and was told that my Oestrogen has gone too high, (from 285 when i started, to 1150 yesterday). I have been told to stop injections and go back on the contraception pill for 5 weeks, then to try again in Dec. but non of my questions have been answered, the nurse said she wasn't qualified to answer me and the consultant wasn't available !?! frustrating!

Can anyone help?
1. What can cause oestrogen to go high? How can i prevent it?
2. Why am i back on the Pill, what is this done for? what will it achieve?

Thankyou,

KRigs


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

Didn't want to read and run... did you have a scan?  High estrogen 'may' be due to a cyst, or activity in your ovaries.  If they scanned you they could tell.  Going on the pill will quieten your ovaries but the Buserelin should have done this.  

I hope you're able to speak with someone who is qualified to say something sensible!


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi KRigs,
I've had trouble getting my estrogen down in the past. for my fet in the summer i was on Buserlin for five weeks and it still didn't get as low as they'd hoped. In my case there were active cysts on my ovaries, I'm not sure if there are other causes. Im my case there wasn't anything i could do to prevent it. Did you have a scan or only blood test?

Because of my high estrogen in summer they have started my dr this time by putting me on pill, then start buserelin, so for a while i have both at the same time. This should do a more thorough job of turning off my ovaries. Perhaps this is what they're doing for you? I think it works because I'm getting side effects from the dr which has never happened before! Hurry for headaches!?!

Your consultant should defy be able to explain your new protocol if you ask. 
Dx


----------

